# Ugh, worse than the cat bin lady. :(



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder how this girl was raised, or where she learned to treat innocent, living creatures that way... I remember when my daughter (now 20) was about 5 years old, we'd go to the humane society in Mandan (the board president was a friend of ours) and they'd let Katy and me into the back room where the baby kittens were (too young to be handled by scads of public -but still needing socialization) and Katy and I would sit on the floor and the kittens would be literally CRAWLING all over Katy while she giggled and purred back to the babies. She was learning, at an early age, to show compassion and love to our furry friends.

It breaks my heart to think that this Bosnian girl has such an evil in her that she could casually kill defenseless puppies... I just hope the babies didn't suffer


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I saw this yesterday... and I agree... how terrible. 

The small light in this is... it is on the internet. And the magical powers that be will find this girl like they have done so many others who have abused animals online.


----------

